
Eagle.js: A hackable slideshow framework built with Vue.js - lobo_tuerto
https://github.com/zulko/eagle.js/
======
decentrality
Would be 10x more awesome if an "auto-play" mode were possible, with
associated audio-file, and pre-programmed transitions.

Would take sound file attachment, and array of minute/second offsets; once
timed to audio file, this would be better than YouTube videos, and supplement
conference talks.

~~~
bronco21016
Would also allow a solution for LMS (learning management system) that
employees can actually use on a mobile device.

~~~
imglorp
No, that's not allowed. And it needs to be in broken Flash with slides you
can't skip.

~~~
jjoonathan
Also should require hunting down juuust the right version of internet
explorer, which is not the version it claims compatibility with but rather the
version listed in the middle of paragraph three of the emailed instructions.

~~~
mgkimsal
you got an email?

~~~
imglorp
We jest, but seriously, maybe there's an HN moment here.

Outsourced corporate training/indoctrination software honestly seems to
satisfy the legal department to the point they can say "ass covered, check,"
but does not go as far as the victims learning anything useful to the company
or their career.

What kind of market would there be for corp training tools that actually
satisfy everyone without resembling a force-feeding tube?

------
peteforde
This seems like it could actually hit the sweet spot I've been looking for. It
won't make people dizzy (Prezi) and it supports reasonably sophisticated
branches and interactions - making it useful as both a presentation tool and
something you can send as a companion to a presentation, after the fact.

Other than Prezi, Reveal and Eagle, are the other presentation tools we should
check out?

~~~
sverhagen
No specific endorsement besides that it's made by a local (to me) guy:
[https://slidewriter.io/](https://slidewriter.io/)

~~~
erikig
This is awesome, thanks for sharing. I love the use of markdown, emojis, code
format and auto-embed from web sources!

------
bronn31
Formidable Labs also has a similar project written in React:
[https://github.com/FormidableLabs/spectacle](https://github.com/FormidableLabs/spectacle)

------
Insanity
The sample was actually a good sample!

What I mean is, it demonstrates the code which is important in a readme if you
want other people to adopt your product. But, it was also rather funny and
kept me engaged throughout it.

I hardly ever make slideshows beyond just black text + white background (or
one of the default themes) which I tend to do with google docs as it's the
standard at work.

But it's a neat product, good job!

------
anthelios
This looks like a good solution for a developer. Most people who create slide
shows won't be tech-savvy enough to use it, so an interface (dare I say
wizard) to get anyone started with a few slides i.e. images and text with
sound default values would lower the barrier to adopt this.

I understand that a value is to have the slide show available as a link for
someone to view at their leisure.

For the use case of a live presentation one could look into some audience
interaction. Here's a side project I contributed to [0] which I used myself to
poll the audience and and present the results in real-time. As a presenter you
had the problem that you needed to switch between Powerpoint and the web
browser, which confused the presenter. If it "just works" then there could be
some value in doing something similar.

A problem with live presentation that any such solution faces is that speaking
publicly and giving presentations is a nerve-wracking experience for most
mortals. So:

a) Powerpoint / Keynote are viewed as safer bets (no connection issues, older
projectors will have smaller resolutions and scaling content can be trickier)

b) The presentation will have too much text (a safety net for the presenter to
make sure they don't get lost but a poorer experience for the audience) -
maybe some constraints would nudge the presenter to create a better
presentation (analogy: PechaKucha)

Anyway, thanks for sharing!

[0] [http://www.ipet.io/demo/demo](http://www.ipet.io/demo/demo)

------
mimischi
Is anyone using this or Reveal.js for non-programming/creative talks? I'm in
science and haven't tried either solution yet, because it never feels right to
only show either a bullet list or a single image on a slide.

Obviously getting a gridded layout via grid/flexbox is possible, but isn't
this a common need that was solved by someone else?

Edit: just had a closer look at Eagle.js and it does support a gridded layout
via its .quarter class.

~~~
llao
I use reveal.js a lot and hack around with plain html and css if needed.

------
Nekorosu
A hackable slideshow framework for hackers on hacker news. :) From now on
everyone should call their project hackable if it has a public API.

~~~
yaodingyd
By hackable we actually mean this library is not that easy to use for non-
developer, because it requires you to be familiar with Vue and modern front-
end app work flow. It's not "inject script tag, write some html and it just
works" kind of library, it offers a set of raw and minimal APIs.

------
jordan801
I wouldn't use Pug to show a demo. I don't know how intuitive it is to people
that haven't used it. Seems like you're going to turn off audiences that are
not using node/pug.

But, other than that it looks interesting!

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Pug is wonderful, and this project is aimed at programmers since you need to
know your way around Vue.js if you want to make anything with it.

From their docs:

"If you are not familiar with Vue.js you will find eagle.js harder to use
than, say, Reveal.js, but on the long term eagle.js makes it easier to
organize your slides and implement new ideas."

In any case Pug is really easier on the eyes as it's a lot less code to
read/parse.

------
andy_ppp
To be honest I've found fullpage.js to be very slick and can do a lot more.

See here:
[https://alvarotrigo.com/fullPage/#examples](https://alvarotrigo.com/fullPage/#examples)

It also supports mouse wheel and touchpad and tablet navigation which I'm not
sure this does. The latest versions work with plain old HTML too and doesn't
even rely on jQuery any more.

~~~
sylentmode
You can’t do that with “plain old HTML”, you would at least need css. I assume
you mean JavaScript.

Slideshows and scrolling websites are not the same thing.

~~~
andy_ppp
Sorry, I wasn't clear. I linked to a Javascript library so I assumed you'd
understand that I meant that the markup is in the page and you enhance it with
this library. Crazy old fashioned idea I know.

------
jaequery
This is really sweet. I feel slideshows necessarily doesn't even have to be
for just slideshows, it can even be done effectively as a webpage too!

------
mnr
It says that scrolling up should go to the previous slide, but it advances to
the next slide for me. (using Apple Magic Mouse 1)

~~~
yaodingyd
Can you add an issue on github?

------
palerdot
You should replace `Ctrl + >` to 'Cmd + >' for Mac browsers. It looks cool
overall.

------
speps
Permalink demo doesn't work.

~~~
yaodingyd
Thanks for the feedback! Will fix it later

------
jppope
fantastic contribution! Good shit!

------
d2161
lol this slideshow thing is pretty cool

~~~
yaodingyd
Thank you!

